# Anyone use Unipac Tana sand with Corys?



## Radiant (15 Nov 2020)

Hi,

I was on wondering if anyone kept corys on unipac tana sand? Only had these guys 2 months I'm having trouble with their barbels wearing down and getting infected. They dont really dig around in the sand either which makes me think it might be a bit sharp for them.

Any recommendations for a softer sand of a similar colour?

Thanks.


----------



## john dory (15 Nov 2020)

Can't remember which variety of unipac sand i use.
Was recommended by my lfs.
Looking at the website..it looks like samoa or nyasa.


----------



## dino21 (15 Nov 2020)

Our Dwarf Corys seems happy enough with the Unipac Silver Sand in the front half of the tank and some generic minature aquarium Pea Gravel which is quiet smooth, 3-4mm, in the rear, as are the plants.
Can see them pushing the sand up with their noses searching for food, no barble problems after  2 years.


----------



## Conort2 (15 Nov 2020)

A good way to check is to grab a small handful and rub it between your hands. Is it sharp to touch?

sharp substrate can certainly cause barbel loss but it can also be due to a bacterial infection within the fish. I’ve also found corydoras can sometimes be imported with barbels already lost, this can be due to excessive ammonia levels in the shipping process.

how often are you changing the water in their aquarium and what volume are you changing?

cheers

Conor


----------



## Radiant (15 Nov 2020)

I'm doing 50% weekly and wafting up any dirt to syphon it away. The sand also gets a stir with my finger every so often where i can get to it.

The sand does look a little sharp up close:





I also sieved all the large white bits out for the sand int he hospital tank when they now are:


----------



## Conort2 (15 Nov 2020)

Radiant said:


> I'm doing 50% weekly and wafting up any dirt to syphon it away. The sand also gets a stir with my finger every so often where i can get to it.
> 
> The sand does look a little sharp up close:
> View attachment 156499
> ...


Hmmm it does look quite sharp. Might be worth switching to silica sand or something similar. I’d increase the water changes to twice a week for now as this will help get the whiskers growing back.

Their whiskers can definitely grow back providing that there is some whisker tissue left. If the stumps where the whiskers are have gone then I’m not sure if these will grow back.

cheers

Conor


----------



## dino21 (16 Nov 2020)

A pic of the Unipac silver sand and generic gravel, a lot finer than your sand.....


----------



## Radiant (16 Nov 2020)

Thanks all. That looks great Dino. I’ll definitely switch over to that.


----------

